# Apache2 will nicht!



## daddz (21. September 2004)

Hi erstmal,

ich hab Apache2 installiert und konfiguriert. Das ganze läft als Service.
Starten is kein problem...wenn ich aber  auf *http://localhost/* oder *http://127.0.0.1/* gehe passiert nichts!? Bitte helft mir!
Danke schonmal im vorraus!  

greetz
daddz


----------



## Sinac (21. September 2004)

Welches Betriebssystem nutzt du?
Was heißt passiert nichts?
Bitte ein paar mehr Informationen.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## daddz (21. September 2004)

Oh...tut mir Leid! 
Ich nutze Win XP Professional.
Also, wenn ich die oben genannten Adressen aufrufe kommt im IE z.B. "Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden - Server nicht gefunden". Muss ich da etwas in der httpd.conf Datei was ändern? Ich kenn mich da nämlich nicht so gut aus!

greetz
daddz


----------



## Sinac (21. September 2004)

Also der Server läuft?
Hast du SP2 drauf oder vielleicht ne Firewall dazwischen die Ärger macht?
Hast du in der httpd.conf schon was geändert? Schau mal ob der Port stimmt, das DocumentRoot stimmt und da auch schon ein Inhalt liegt =)
und dann vielleiht mal in die Logs, ob beim Apache überhaupt was ankommt.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## daddz (21. September 2004)

Hmm...das steht in der error.log:


> [Tue Sep 21 21:26:41 2004] [error] (OS 10038)Ein Vorgang bezog sich auf ein Objekt, das kein Socket ist.  : Child 900: Encountered too many errors accepting client connections. Possible causes: dynamic address renewal, or incompatible VPN or firewall software. Try using the Win32DisableAcceptEx directive.


Ich hab aber die Firewall deaktkiviert! Es scheint also doch was bei Apache anzukommen?

#edit: hab SP2

greetz
daddz


----------

